# Brauche ne kleine Hilfe für neue Grafikkarte



## Herr-Semmelknoedel (14. Oktober 2013)

*Brauche ne kleine Hilfe für neue Grafikkarte*

Ich bin am überlegen eine neue Grafikkarte mir zu kaufen. vorne weg: mein System sieht bisher so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die neue Grafikkarte würde ich maximal 400€ ausgeben, bisher käme  bei mir eine GTX 680 in den sinn, wollte aber sicher gehen, ob es nicht  auch noch bessere Karten für weniger Geld gibt (z.B. was von Atis Radeon  HD serie), und wenn ich diese nehmen soll, welchen Hersteller ich  bevorzugen soll, immerhin variert der preis bei dem Modell von 300-600€,  und ich will gute leistung, welche möglichst stromsparend, leise, kühl  bleibt (habe keine Wasserkühlung nebenbei erwähnt) und nicht ständig  Bluescreens verursacht, wo ich mir schon vorstelllen kann, das ich für  den Preis nix kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren habe ich schon gehört, das bald die neue Ati Grafikkarten Generation anläuft und ich bis dahin warten soll, da dann wohl die Preise bisheriger Grafikkarten sinken soll, hat jemand ne ahnung, wann genau diese erscheinen, ich mein: sämltiche Hardware Magazine durften die Karten schon testen, da kann es ja nicht mehr so lange dauern, oder?

Und noch ein hinweis: ich habe ein 450 Watt netzteil, kann man eine bessere Karte mit diesen Strombedingungen anschließen, oder muss ich mir gleich einen neuen PC kaufen  ? (das Teil ausbauen und ein neues verzapfen, und damit sämmtliche Stromkabel austauschen mach ich nur ungern mit)

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## svd (14. Oktober 2013)

Bei deinem Budget empfiehlt sich eine nvidia GTX770 oder AMD R9 280X (oder HD7990 Ghz Ed.), welche in Spielen ziemlich gleich schnell sind und oberhalb der GTX680 anzusiedeln sind.
Die traditionell leiseren Karten wären zB jene mit dem "Asus DirectCU II", MSI "Twin Frozr", Gigabyte "WindForce" oder Gainward "Phantom" Kühler.

Das Netzteil langt dicke, sofern es eines aus gutem Hause ist.

edit: Letzte Woche gab's ja ein Hardwarespecial zum derzeitigen Grafikkartenmarkt. Aufgrund der neuen (bzw. teils altbekannten) AMD Karten, wird es wohl im Laufe der nächtsen Tage ein Update erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal, ob das Netzteil zwei Stecker für PCIe hat mit 6 und/oder 8Pin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg

wenn ja, dann reicht es sicher. Wenn nein, dann könnte es trotzdem reichen (bei den meisten Karten ist ein Adapter dabei, so dass man sich nen zweiten Stecker selber "herstellt" ), aber da solltest Du mal den Hersteller des NEtzteils nennen.


Aktuell wäre eine AMD R9 280X das beste, weil die schon für 260-280€ zu haben ist und so stark wie eine GTX 770 ist. Diese 280X zB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist bestimmt auch recht leise, der Kühler hat sich da schon bei anderen Modellen bewährt, UND die ist schon ab Werk etwas übertaktet, also nochmal etwas schneller. Oder eine 7970-GHZ-Edition, da wäre aktuell die hier vom Preis gut ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - ich hab Tests gesehen, in denen die neue 280x aber nen Tick schneller sein soll.

Die Nvidia GTX 770 ist halt schon ein gutes Stück teurer - hier eine der günstigeren Gainward GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2944) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine GTX 680 ist aber definitiv keine gute Idee: die ist schwächer als die drei genannten Karten UND kostet kaum weniger als die GTX 770 (ab 310€ ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS22-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ). lediglich FALLS die in den nächsten Tagen vlt im Preis stark absinkt, wäre ne GTX 680 eine Idee.


Und generell gibt es bei AMD und Nvidia mal hier, mal da immer mal ein Treiberproblemchen - aber im Durchschnitt laufen die Karten alle einwandfrei, die anderen Treiber (Board, Sound...) sollten halt auch immer up to date sein. Nvidia hat als Vorteil PhysX, was aber nur ganz wenige Spieletitel nutzen (zusätzlich Physikeffekte). Die neuen AMDs wie die R9 280X haben dafür Mantle, das ist vereinfacht gesagt eine neue Programmierschnittstelle, mit der man bei Spielen mehr FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) haben könnte, wenn die Games es nutzen.


----------



## Herr-Semmelknoedel (22. Oktober 2013)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe, mein Netzteil ist von BeQuiet, sollte also kein Problem sein.

Ich denke, dass ich mir dann anfang nächsten Monats eine R9 280X bestellen werde.


----------



## nevsehir (28. Oktober 2013)

hallo,
ich bin neu in dieser forum und brauche hilfe.Ich habe kürzlich eine Board Model: INTEL SERVER BOARD S3000AH 

CPU:          INTEL XEON  X3220 @2,4 /8M /1066

RAM:         6 GB insgesamt  PC2-6400ECC

HDD :        3 St  500GB

GRAFIK:   INTEGRIERT  ATI  ES1000

DVD RW  LW

550 Watt  NT

gebraucht erworben.Möchte mit sound und Grafikkarte nachrüsten was würdet ihr am bestens empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Was hast Du denn dafür bezahlt? Die CPU ist für den uralten Sockel 775, ist aber wenigstens ein Quadcore. Ich würde da sagen: da passt maximal eine AMD R9 270X für 180-200€. Eine bessere Karte wäre da wohl nicht mehr lohnenswert. 

Das Entscheidende wäre: hat das Board einen PCIe-Slot oder vlt nur AGP? Ich hab mal nachgesehen Intel : das hat zwar wohl PCIe, aber nur im x8 Format. Das Board ist also an sich für moderne Grafkkarten unbrauchbar. Siehe auch hier Grafikkarte auf dem Serverboard? | c't  kann sogar sein, dass die Karte gar nicht erkannt wird

Und so oder so: hat das Netzteil zwei PCIe-Stromstecker?


Mein Rat: verkauf die Teile wieder und hak das als Fehlkauf ab. Board und CPU einzeln bringen jeweils ca 40€, das RAM bringt so gut wie nix, da fast niemand ECC-RAM braucht - also vlt lieber Board+CPU+RAM als Paket verkaufen. Ein nagelneues Board für Sockel 1150 ca 50€ + eine CPU für nur 50€ + 4GB DDR3-RAM für 35€, zusammen ca 135-140€, wären schon in der Summe gleich gut, vermutlich sogar stärker als dieser Xeon. 

Die Festplatten würd ich dann auch einzeln verkaufen, wenn die IDE sind, denn IDE gibt es kaum noch, da gibt es pro 500GB noch 30-40€ (ne neue SATA mit 1000GB kostet 50€). 


Und wegen Sound: was für Boxen hast du denn?


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Oktober 2013)

Am besten verkaufst du das gleich wieder. ^^ Das ist eine reine Server CPU mit Server Mobo, da ist nicht viel mit dedizierter Grafikkarte nachrüsten. Und der Prozessor ist für Gaming auch eher ungeeignet, er hat zwar Power, aber viele Spiele unterstützen das nicht so recht.


----------



## nevsehir (28. Oktober 2013)

105, 00 Euro mit versand, schien sehr robust und mächtig ich habe PNY Quadro NVS440 256 MB PCI-E x1 Grafikkarte 2x DMS-59 VCQ4440NVS-PCIE  für 99,00 € und ZOTAC GeForce GT 610, 512MB DDR3, PCIE x1 für 52,00€ angeboten bekommen würde es lohnen oder gleich weg weil das wirklich eine fehlkauf ist, und passende soundkarte wenn es lohnen würde bei mir muss nicht unbedingt aktuelste neue spiele abspielen ich bin biwchen verwirrt????


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

nevsehir schrieb:


> 105, 00 Euro mit versand, schien sehr robust und mächtig


 ist aber halt völlig veraltet und im Vergleich zu heutigen Systemen eher schwach. Aber bei 105€ würd ich es machen, wie ich es beschrieb: verkauf CPU+Board+RAM, da kriegst Du vlt allein dafür schon wieder die 100€ rein. Und dazu noch die Festplatten verkaufen, falls die IDE sind - dann hast Du ganz sicher mind 200€ in der Summe, und dafür kriegst Du schon nagelneu Board, CPU, RAM und eine 1000GB-Festplatte, die mindestens genau so stark sind. Und vor allem: da passt dann auch jede Grafikkarte definitiv drauf. UND die Mainboards haben alle auch schon nen Soundchip, der völlig ausreicht, wenn Du nicht grad ein Stereo-Boxenset für mehr als 100€ oder Surroundboxenset für mehr als 150€ hast.




> ich habe PNY Quadro NVS440 256 MB PCI-E x1 Grafikkarte 2x DMS-59 VCQ4440NVS-PCIE für 99,00 € und ZOTAC GeForce GT 610, 512MB DDR3, PCIE x1 für 52,00€ angeboten bekommen würde es lohnen oder gleich weg weil das wirklich eine fehlkauf ist, und passende soundkarte wenn es lohnen würde bei mir muss nicht unbedingt aktuelste neue spiele abspielen ich bin biwchen verwirrt????


 
Um Gottes willen, vergiss das! Die GT 610 ist völlig unbrauchbar, das ist an sich nur wie ein Onboardgrafik-Chip für PCs, die keine eigene Onboardgrafik haben. Die ist von der Leistung her keine 20€ wert.

Und die Quadro NVS440 ist auch völlig ungeeignet zum Spielen, das ist eine Karte, die für "Profis" konzipiert ist, also für bestimmte Software und Multi-Monitoring - für Games aber nicht brauchbar, allein wegen der mickrigen 256MB RAM. Zudem MEGA-alt, das ist technisch ein Chip wie bei einer Nvidia 6600GT, die ist fast 10 Jahre alt!!! Dafür 100€ zu verlangen ist entweder extrem dreist, oder aber die ist den Preis "wert" in dem Sinne, dass manche Firmen noch einen PC nutzen, der diese Karte braucht (eben auch vlt ähnliche Server-Boards, die kein aktuelles PCIe als Schnittstelle haben) und man lieber 100€ zahlt als nen komplett neuen PC inkl. Umstellung der Software zu bezahlen.


----------



## nevsehir (28. Oktober 2013)

kann ich weiter hin Gehäuse und Netzteil für den Neuzusammenstellung benutzen.Werden auch Hardware teile zusammen passen  oder soll ich um ganzen Ärger zu vermeiden Komplet wieder verkaufen. ich Ken mich mit ganzen nicht  so gut aus...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Also, das hängt vom Gehäuse ab - das Mainboard entspricht dem so genannten ATX-Standard, das bedeutet, dass an sich jedes moderne Mainboard mit ATX reinpassen müsste, und ATX ist der normale Standard, nichts exotisches. Kleine Mainboards haben µATX, die passen aber auch in Gehäuse mit ATX rein.

Und beim Netzteil hängt es vom Modell ab. Schreib mal auf, was Du da an Daten an dem Netzteil findest. Wenn das aber ähnlich alt ist wie das Mainboard und die CPU, sieht es nicht so gut aus.

Und bei den Festplatten (sind das eigentlich 3x 500GB oder ZUSAMMEN 500GB? ) schaust Du mal nach, welche Art von Anschluss die haben: SATA oder IDE. Hier Externe Festplatte aus- und in PC einbauen - Das Computer Forum kannst Du auf dem Bild sehen, wie das Kabel bei SATA und wie es bei IDE aussieht.


Was hattest Du denn insgesamt als Budget im Sinn gehabt, und was hast Du mit dem PC alles vor?


----------



## nevsehir (28. Oktober 2013)

Netzteil LC-Pover LC6550 v1,3, Festplatten 3xsata je 500 GB, mein Sohn möchte Leag of Legends (LOL) gern spielen können oder so was in der Klasse.Also wie gesagt mein Rechner musste nicht alle Aktuellste Spiele spielen können ein robuste Allrounder für ein groß Familie.Enzeln verkaufen ist für mich etwas Kompliziert.
Würde eine alte 775 Mobo (kein Server sondern mit ein Workstation Version) nachrüsten mit dem restlichen teile konfigurierbar natürlich mit besseren Graka??? mein Budget war bis 130 Euro für ein gut gebrauchte gewesen aber Jetzt weil Fehlkauf ist ein wenig erhöht also noch 70 € zusätzlich.Was kann man da Einigermaßen nach oder umrüsten???
vielen dank für alle Infos.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich würde da wirklich lieber moderne Teile kaufen - da ist dann ja auch Garantie drauf und es ist auch in der Summe nicht wirklich teurer, was Du weiter unten sehen wirst. 

Sich jetzt noch ein Mainboard für Sockel775 zu besorgen, also...  die "normalen" Mainboards für sockel775 brauchen anderes DDR2-RAM, dann muss man auch noch RAM dazukaufen - dann bist Du schon bei zusätzlich nochmal bestimmt 60-70€ und hast noch keine Grafikkarte. Zudem bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Sockel775 Xeon-CPUs nur auf Server-Mainboards laufen oder auch auf "normalen". Der Xeon 3220 ist an sich technisch fast identisch zu einem (ich glaube) Q6600, aber ich weiß eben nicht, ob der dann auf einem normalen Sockel775-Mainboard funktioniert. Ansonsten würd ich Dir mein altes Mainboard anbieten, ich hab noch ein Gigabyte EP35-DS3L hier zu Hause, geht bei ebay für ca 40€ weg. Aber wenn es dann doch nicht klappt mit dem Xeon, nutzt es ja nichts. 

Kannst Du denn vlt Board+CPU+RAM als Paket noch an jemanden verkaufen? Bei ebay zB bekommst Du dafür vielleicht noch 50€. Du hast ja schon offenbar Gehäuse, Festplatten und das Netzteil. Das Netzteil ist zwar alles andere als gut, aber es sollte ausreichen. Ist auch ein CD/DVD-Laufwerk mit Sata vorhanden?


Denn schau mal das Bild im Anhang - das wäre *mein Vorschlag von nagelneuen Teilen *aus diesem Internetshop hardwareversand.de - Startseite   Das Board und die CPU sind schon mindestens genauso stark wie der Xeon. Das kostet dann zusammen ca. 140€. Dazu dann die Grafikkarte für 90€, nämlich eine AMD Radeon HD 7770, die geschätzt 10x so schnell wie die Dir angebotene olle Nvidia Quadro ist - das reicht ganz sicher für LoL gut aus, sogar für andere ganz neue Spiele. Das sind in der Summe 230€, also CPU, Board, RAM und Grafikkarte, und die Grafikkarte wäre echt für alle modernen Spiele ausreichend.

Wenn Du das Board mit dem Xeon und das RAM dann verkaufst, vlt noch eine oder zwei der Festplatten, dann kommst Du unter 200€ raus, und dann wäre der PC komplett. Da muss man nur hoffen, dass das Netzteil noch okay ist (ist von nem Billighersteller)


----------

